# Gentoo Android setup script



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

So this is a little script i wrote, not sure who else would actually get any use out of it but I'm going to throw it out here anyways.

It installs all of the files that are needed to compile CM source (would assume AOSP 2.3 also, havent tried it though) on a fresh install of Gentoo. It also sets up the basic ~/android/system (or ~/android/source if you already have a system folder) file system. And last but not least, thanks to CorCor67's ApkManager installer script it will also install ApkManager. Plan on getting a script like this set up for the the popular linux distro's as well. The second and third functions of this should work on all distro's already.

download: Gentoo_install.sh

Thanks to CorCor67 for letting me use parts of his ApkManager install script and thanks to RevNumbers for double checking/helping me on this.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

Soon as I get my x64 build installed and operational, I'm going to check this out, thanks!


----------

